# day 8 of 2ww and change of symptoms?



## yanni

I have been getting alot of very dark  brown stretchy stuff come away sometimes when I wipe after going to the loo first thing in the morning, this started about day 3 as very light brown water liquid but increased to the stage where it was almost black 2 days ago. As today has progressed I have noticed that I have become very dry down there can you tell me why this is? Also I have very slight AF pains and a soreness behind the pelvic bone. I am using cyclogest pesseries twice a day and baby aspirin once a day. My (.)(.) are now not as sore or painful as they were! last year my AF arrived on day 10 and I do not remember getting the same symptoms so I'm hoping for a happy outcome next Wednesday which is officially my test date.


Jackie


----------



## Ruth

The brown stretchy stuff could have been implantation bleeding which can start as early as it did. Th watery stuff is caused by increased amounts of hormones in the body at this point in treatment and is normal.
Changes in boobs can sometimes indicate in reduction in progeterone which would indicate a negative test is coing but this isn't always the case as in pregnancy sometimes boobs will hurt and then the following day feel different. AF pains could be af coming but could just as easily be cos of Cyclogest.
Basically, there is no one symptom which will tell you a definate yes or no till the test date.

Ruth


----------

